# ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 released



## Till (13. Dez. 2010)

ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.3.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.1 for ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 (Date: 12/12/2010)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

305 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/ispconfig-3-manual/
http://www.howtoforge.com/download-the-ispconfig-3-manual
=====================================================

Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.3.1.tar.gz?use_mirror=

Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=48&status[]=

Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 10.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.3
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.5
- Fedora 9 - 14

Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. Dez. 2010)

Update Problemlos, keinerlei Warnings / Fehlermeldungen o.ä
Alles läuft stabil.
Wie immer super Arbeit. Danke.


----------



## Laubie (15. Dez. 2010)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Erst aufm Testrechner gemacht, dann aufm Produktivsysstem.
Alles super!
Nur was mir auffiel:
Ich hab auf dem Testrechner das "ISPConfig Update" aus der GUI probiert.
Im ISC-Protokoll fand ich dann diese Fehlermeldung.

```
--2010-12-14 13:02:02-- http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.3.1.tar.gz
Resolving www.ispconfig.org... 78.46.59.59
Connecting to www.ispconfig.org|78.46.59.59|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
2010-12-14 13:02:03 ERROR 404: Not Found.

tar: ISPConfig-3.0.3.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
Could not open input file: autoupdate.php
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/ISPConfig-3.0.3.1.tar.gz': No such file or directory
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/ispconfig3_install': No such file or directory
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/ISPConfig-3.0.3.1.tar.gz': No such file or directory
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/ispconfig3_install': No such file or directory
```
Kann jetzt auch irgendwie an meinem Testrechner liegen, denn manuell mit ispconfig_update.sh lief es problemlos durch.
Wollte es aber nicht verheimlichen 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2010)

Problem ist bekannt und steht auch schon im Bugtracker. das Update funktioniert aber trotzdem.

Generell würde ich das Update immer über die Shell einspielen so wie es in den release notes steht und nicht über ispconfig oberfläche.


----------



## Laubie (15. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Problem ist bekannt und steht auch schon im Bugtracker. das Update funktioniert aber trotzdem.
> 
> Generell würde ich das Update immer über die Shell einspielen so wie es in den release notes steht und nicht über ispconfig oberfläche.


ich glaub, ich  muss mir diesen bugtracker echt mal anschauen 

Wollte die Funktion mal ausprobieren.
Generell gefällt mir das über die Konsole aber auch immer besser, da man nur so die Meldungen des Systems in Echtzeit mitbekommt.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

